# IPAM & CJC1295 Mini Log  ( Purchase Peptides Products )



## crackrbaby (Apr 15, 2012)

I will be running a 14-16 week cycle of Ipam & Cjc1295 (PP) along side of 750mg per Week Test E.(First time introducing peptides to my cycle)
 I am currently in my 4th week of test and Just placed my order for the peptides today ( 4/15 ) 
I will be using this log to show the effectivness of these two compounds run throughout a test cycle and through pct.
Since these are peptides and results come slowly I do not plan on updating daily, I think once a week will be suffecient.

Once my peptides arrive I will post up stats, pics of the goods, and start this mudafuka.

www.purchasepeptides.com


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 15, 2012)

Since PP is running a buy one get one free, I had some extra cash and will be adding some MGF to this nice little cycle !


----------



## chuckdiesel (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey bro, peptides are definitely the way to go!  If you dont mind I have some suggestion to your peptide cycle.  First, imo, a 14-16 week cycle is too short to run ghrp peps.  I would personally say to run it for much longer, if you can afford it.  I have been using ghrp 6/mod grf and ipamorelin/mod grg for the last 3 months now and can say it has been nothing short of spectacular.  Once you start running them, given your peptides are of pure quality, and you see the benefits they exhibit, you wont wanna stop running them.  As you state the peptides produce results slowly, and that is incorrect.  You will notice the benefits they produce almost immediately, i.e. much deeper sleep, energy and after about a month you should start to see the changes they make to your body.  Given if you are of a lower body fat % you will look leaner.  Also you will notice the strength increases almost immediately.  These are my experiences I have seen so far with my peptide research.  Im not familiar with the source you are going to run but the other two I have used were g2g.


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 16, 2012)

ChuckDiesel- Appreciate the info bro! I absolutley plan on running my peptides longer than 14 weeks. I figured 14-16 weeks during my aas and pct cycle would be suffecient time to share my results and thoughts about the peptides. If everything goes smooth and results are good, I may run the peptides FOREVER! Hahaha..


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 18, 2012)

Touchdown! 3 Business days and My Peptides have arrived.   Let the TESTING BEGIN!
My testing protocol will be as follows:



9Am 100mcg Ipa and Cjc no food for ~30 mins
3Pm 100mcg Ipa and Cjc no food for ~30 mins
5pm Workout
Mgf post workout Bi- In the muscles trained.No food ~20 mins
Bedtime 100mcg Ipa and cjc..

Ipa and Cjc 7 days a week and Mgf only Post workout days.

Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated!


Also, I've been doing some research and figured I'd throw up a couple Links that I have found useful.
Calculate Research Peptide Dosage | How to Reconstitute Peptides

Research Peptide Melanotan, PT-141, GHRP-6, CJC-1295


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 21, 2012)

*2 Days into Research:*
 Everythings smooth sailing! 
Upon first dose I got the same slight flush feeling in my face that I did when I used MTII. It lasted only a couple minutes and was gone.

 I have read many reports that taking cjc and ipam before bed caused many to sleep really well. I can say, it has not helped me "fall asleep", but I do feel extra energetic upon waking. I think the quality of sleep has improved.

 I have also noticed that I seem to get a little "pick me up" after my 3pm dosing. This could be placebo, only time will tell.

Yesterday after my workout I used 100mcg MGF in each bicep. It was painless and easy to administer. Got that "Pumped" feeling for hours after admin.
After some reading I have decided to use the Mgf in the muscle group that was worked Immediatly post workout and again 12hrs later. This seems to be the sweet spot for many users...

Thats all I got so far.. Everyone enjoy the weekend!


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 21, 2012)

Just a quick question. Should MGF be cycled? 4weeks on 4weeks off? Or can it be run for longer periods.. Everywhere I search, I only find cycle length for people running Igf and Mgf.
 Please note this is not Peg Mgf.


----------



## fsoe (Apr 21, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> *2 Days into Research:*
> Everythings smooth sailing!
> Upon first dose I got the same slight flush feeling in my face that I did when I used MTII. It lasted only a couple minutes and was gone.
> 
> ...



That is a great way to explain it ---


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 23, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Just a quick question. Should MGF be cycled? 4weeks on 4weeks off? Or can it be run for longer periods.. Everywhere I search, I only find cycle length for people running Igf and Mgf.
> Please note this is not Peg Mgf.



4 on 4 off seems to be the standard protocol for either form of MGF. You could run it longer and see what you notice though.


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 23, 2012)

*4 Days into Research:

* Everything is still going great! 
It seems that day by day I am feeling a bit more energetic and in a more positive mood overall.
Yesterdays workout was Insaine  and I was expecting some soreness today. Not the case!. Even with the Test in my system, I tend to be sore the day after, but not today. I am not sure if its the recomp values of the Cjc and Imp, or the Mgf I am using PWO. 

 As I stated In earlier posts I am using the Mgf PWO and 12 hours later.. 100mcg In each muscle worked. The pump I get from the PWO Mgf injection is awesome! I feel swole even laying in bed!.. Then when I wake up and hit my Next Mgf injection ( 12 hours later ) I'm pumped for the entire day.. SICK! 

Bf% has not changed enough to make any legit claims.

I am really looking foward to what the future with these peptides bring me, especially once I am off my Test cycle!

Ive added Melatonin to my Pre bed Ipa and Cjc dosing. I was reading that melatonin helps slightly raise GH release, so it may be adding to the effects of the Ipa and Cjc pre bed.. Seems to be treating me right so far ...
 Below is my updated Testing Protocols:

9Am 100mcg Ipa and Cjc no food for ~30 mins
3Pm 100mcg Ipa and Cjc no food for ~30 mins
5pm Workout
Mgf post workout Bi- In the muscles trained.No food ~20 mins ( Again 12 hours later ) 
9 Mg Melatonin ~1 Hour Pre Bedtime.
Bedtime 100mcg Ipa and cjc..

Mgf will be cycled 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off.... This should workout great, as my next 4 week "on" period should fall during my pct...
 - Thanks for the input emitecaps!


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 23, 2012)

I also found some More Great read-

Dat's - CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 (Basic Guides) - Professional Muscle
If you scroll down to the second post in the link above, you will find an index to a LOT of info!

Russianstar " Experiences with MGF and PEG MGF


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 26, 2012)

_*7 Days into Research:


*_   Still rockin! 
This cycle is going better than ANY cycle I have done in the past.. The synergistic effects I get from the combination of these compounds is nothing but impressive!
 In my past cycles, once I got about 7 weeks deep, I would begin feeling a lethargic. Since the addition of the peptides, I feel like a king!.. From the second I wake up to the time I go to sleep, im 100% full force!  I have also noticed that if I take my PM dosing, then jump on the old lady, I can beat it up for hours on end! I have not read this effect anywhere else, but I suggest you give it a try.. 
 My weight is up about 5 lbs and Bf has gone down about 2% since the addition of the peps. 
There is absolutley no doubt that the Mgf is filling out the muscles I'm injecting into.. I got compliments in the gym on how Full/Cut my arms looked. I instantly suggested them visit the PP website 

 Enough reading, Get yo ass into the GYM!


----------



## BlazinReef (Apr 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see your results man!


----------



## TwisT (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice log buddy, keep it up


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice log!  

I love gh peptides and u are right they are addicting lol. Not physically but the effects. I love that there is no pct bs. Just pin and reap the benefits! 

U think u like the 100x100 protocol. I've been pounding 200-300mcg of ghrp-2 and 100cjc . ghrp-2 which is nearly twice as strong as ipam in regards to gh release. Man my muscle feel so pumped and full with the larger doses of ghrp-2. 
Despite old info there is no saturation limit with ipam and ghrp-2. U can boom dose 1000mcg if u wish. 
I've been wild enough to try 500mcg of ghrp-2 and man I started sweating like a pig and intense body flushing lol it was awesome! 

U make me want to really try the mgf. I'd try the peg mgf and lr3 like this
http://www.elite-bodiez.com/forums/showthread.php?11021-Game-changing-research-on-PEG-MGF-amp-IGF-1

U like the pt141?  Heard it just gives stoner red eyes and niacin like body flushing. Did it put lead in your pencil?

Keep up the log!


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh almost forgot. My mcl in my knee was jacked. I took 1 month off after resting here and there did not work. 
During the month off I pounded the peptides and man my knee feels fantastic. I was ready to go for surgery but it feels great now.


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 28, 2012)

Goldenera-
 You are absolutley correct.. I love pinning, getting results, and not losing them because of PCT.. WINNING!!
I've been thinking about upping the dose of Ipam to about 200 or 300 mcg, but I think I will wait untill my pct then up the Ipam.. I want to see if I can make gains throughout my Pct.
 I havent tried the Pt141, but I know it derives from MT2. When I was on MT2, let me tell you, morning wood was almost uncomfortable at times.. Sometimes I though my junk was going to Explode! 
 Glad to hear your knee's doing better bro!
 Thanks for following!


----------



## crackrbaby (May 1, 2012)

_*12 Days into Research:
*_ I Never want to quit!
  As each day goes by, I notice more and more physical changes. I'm leaner, more vascular, and more energetic!
  I'm Really looking foward to running these peps for quite a long time!...
I spent the weekend at the beach with some friends and put away a few drinks and some shitty food.. Believe it or not, I didn't put on a single lb during this time, and I was able to jump right into the gym ( _hangover mode_ ) and hit it hard as hell!
 I have to admit, before hitting the beach, I upped my dose of Ipam from 100mcg to 200mcg.. I felt like a machine! Muscles full, energy through the fawkin roof!.. As much as I want to, I will not be upping my dose of Ipam again, until Pct.. I want to stick to my orig. plan...
 The MGF is SICK.. That is all...


----------



## Goldenera (May 1, 2012)

I so want mgf now lol. 

Man I agree when I've been on the peptides my energy level in the gym is way higher. I have so much more endurance. 

I like the up the dose for pct. sounds like a solid plan!  I ran 200mcg x 3 dosesof ipam for well over a month. Sometimes for fun if do 400mcg before bed. It gave me a rush but nothing like the ghrp-2 at 500mcg. That was crazy. My wife was like omg u are like 4000 degrees in the bed are u ok lol?!


----------



## crackrbaby (May 7, 2012)

*18 Days into Research:


*  Things are still going GREAT!
 For the past week I have been working in a warehouse, well over 100 Degrees, jackhammering 20,000 lbs of concrete out of a machine.  I have done this many times in the past, and it's never easy! Usually by day 2 I'm pretty beat-up and don't feel like doing sh*t  afterwards. 
 So far, with the addition of the peptides, I have not felt nearly as bad. I do get tired, however I am not nearly as sore afterwards. For a matter of fact, yesterday I decided to hit the gym after work.. NEVER would I have attempted this in the past..It's usually hotel, shower, dinner, bowl, bed...  These damn peptides are worth more than gold to me !
 Also, since I am out of town and staying in a shithole hotel with no fridge, I have not been able to keep my peptides cool. So I've been upping my nightime dose of Ipam to 200mcg, trying to use them up before they go bad.  This must be the magical dose for some raunchy ass dreams! Every night, after my 200mcg shot, I've been having some pretty wild dreams involving my wifes sister! I've never dreamed about this chick before, but it's not such a bad thing.. 

 When I get back home I'll update everyone on my Weight and Bf%...

Time to get er done!


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 7, 2012)

trying to get a mark on the sister-in-law 




crackrbaby said:


> *18 Days into Research:
> 
> 
> *  Things are still going GREAT!
> ...


----------



## crackrbaby (May 7, 2012)

Completley off subject, but well worth the read IMO....
 NEVER try to shave your anus with one of those reciprocating facial shavers. It's guaranteed to find that one hair thats attached to your lung, through your ass, and get all tangled up. You will waste endless hours trying to figure out how to detatch this piece of machinery from your arshole..


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 9, 2012)

come on cough up a pic of the sis-in-law


----------



## crackrbaby (May 10, 2012)

Since the sis-in-law lives in the stone age and I cant steal any pics of her from the net, I'll just throw up a couple of the wifey..
Sportin My Jersey








Watch out, She'll out ride your ass!


----------



## crackrbaby (May 12, 2012)

Blood work with Purchase Peptides Aromasin ( Exemestane ) 
 Check it out :
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...eptides-aromasin-lab-results.html#post2826399


----------



## crackrbaby (May 13, 2012)

Forgot to post up my Pre-Cycle stats:
5'11
28 yrs
185lbs
~12% Bf
3 Years Hard Training...
I know my stats arent all that great, but with the continuation of Hard Training and this solid Test/Peptide combo, I plan to change them numbers around quite a bit!


----------



## crackrbaby (May 15, 2012)

_*26 Days into Research:
*_Things are still going pretty damn good. Previously I had posted that I seem to get a little "pick me up" after my Cjc/Ipam combo, this seems to have subsided slightly and I feel my energy levels are stable throughout the day. Sleep is still strong and refreshing, no change there.
 My lifts have been going up weekly. I cant credit this to just the Cjc/Ipam, as I am also on test. Either way , it feels Fawkin good to make improvements! My Bf% has been down about 2% shortly after the addition of the peptides and has held solid at -2%. My weight is up from 185 to 197. Weight up, Bf down, I'm happy.
 I decided to drop the MGF after one of my intense workouts. As stated in a previous post, the day after a hard training session I have been experiencing absolutley NO soreness. The plan was to see which compound, Cjc/Ipam or Mgf, was making me recover so quickly. Even without the Mgf, I had no sorness the next day.. Recover must be coming mainly from cjc/ipam. 
 I'll continue to keep you guys posted with my progress! Appreciate all the support!


----------



## crackrbaby (May 17, 2012)

Ready for one Crazy F*cking weekend! Warrior Dash, SkyDiving, and a Day at the MX Track!


----------



## crackrbaby (May 22, 2012)

*33 Days into Research:


* Still going strong! After an intense weekend of bodily abuse, I had no soreness to report. ( With the exception of a couple bumps and bruises ) 
 I started bumping my night dose of Ipam up to 200mcg. At this dose I sweat like a pig all night and seem to get a slight feeling of restless leg throught the body.. That feeling only lasts about 15 minutes.
 Since upping my nightly dose (starting 5-17 ) I have actually lost a few lbs. I went from 197 to 193. Dropped one belt loop size and abs are starting to look Nice! My strength is still climbing and every week I am reaching new personal records.
 Everytime I have been on cycle, in the past, and I push myself for new Pr's, I ALWAYS get nasty pains in my right shoulder. Sometimes so extreme that it cause me hell at night trying to sleep, and even more hell in the mornings when I woke up. Since the start of the peptides I have not experienced ANY of this. I have not touched on this until now because I honestly forgot all about having shoulder issues. Everything has been so smooth it hasnt even crossed my mind.

 Time to get Beast Mode!


----------



## crackrbaby (May 22, 2012)

Just a peek into the Warrior Dash!


----------



## TwisT (May 23, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Just a peek into the Warrior Dash!



Awesome!!


----------



## TwisT (May 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## crackrbaby (May 30, 2012)

*41 Days into Research:



* Blown away! I have never felt soo damn good this long into a Test cycle. I am not sore, not lethargic, and not ready to quit! I cannot begin to explain how much these Peptide's have improved my overall quality of life. 

I have ~2 weeks left of my test cycle and I'm actually looking foward to my Pct. Once I begin Pct, I will be starting a new log. This log will be a little more weight,bf,and strength specific. This log has been moreless "feeling" specific, because I cannot claim that weight gains, bf loss, or strength has come from the Peptides or from the Test. 

My results during Pct will be directly related to the use of Cjc,Ipam,and Mgf. 

Once I begin Pct I will be upping my Ipam dose to 200-300mcg 3x's a day, possibly a nice boom dose at night. I will also start the Mgf daily, rather than on workout days only. 

My Pct will look like this:
Days 1-10: 500IU HCG ED
100/100/50/50 Clomid
25/12.5/12.5/6/6 Aromasin
100Mcg Cjc1295 3x's ED
200-300Mcg Ipam 3x's ED
Mgf Bi-lat ED

 I want to thank everyone who has followed this log, givin there input and advise. 

Thank you Purchase Peptides for some Awesome research products. 

Finally thank you to this Forum for the overwhelming amount of information, and support you supply for your members!

I will post up a link to the new log as soon as my Pct Begins.
 - CracKrBaBy


----------



## TwisT (May 31, 2012)

Great log man


----------



## crackrbaby (May 31, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Great log man


Thanks bro!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 4, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 5, 2012)

Updates... Hmm.. I ordered a stockpile of Cjc,Ipam,and Mgf for my upcoming Pct, during your last big sale ( which seems to be everyday now  )Very nice.
 Checked the mailbox yesterday and BAM.. I was like a kid finding an ol porno mag!! Boner n all!  Lmao..
 I am actually looking foward to this Pct..  If I play my cards right I am hoping to make gains during and after pct.. 
 This my friend, will be well documented!
 Last Test pin should be on the 14th..


----------



## TwisT (Jun 7, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Updates... Hmm.. I ordered a stockpile of Cjc,Ipam,and Mgf for my upcoming Pct, during your last big sale ( which seems to be everyday now  )Very nice.



Seems that way huh? haha


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 12, 2012)

_*Quick Update:


*_T-Minus 2 days till last pin. I've been slowly been upping my dose of Ipam to see how I respond. I don't want any surprises during Pct. I started dosing at 100mcg 3x's daily and im currently dosing around 300mcg 3x's daily.  
 Ohhh yeah... This is goooood....


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 14, 2012)

Embarrassing, but here they are. Start to finish.


----------



## Irishcop (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn bro that's sick. I just started researching  cjc no dac and ghrp 6 cycle and ill start my ph havoc next week.. I hope to see similar results ....


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 16, 2012)

Last pin was thursday 14th.. So Serm treatment starts the 28th. Should I start boom dosing now or wait till serm?
Hrmmm...??
 Input?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 19, 2012)

I would say thats a considerable change. Great job my man. You men out there who dont think change is possible should take heed to this and use it as motivation. 



crackrbaby said:


> Embarrassing, but here they are. Start to finish.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you!
 Still have a long way to go, but I know Purchase Peptides will be my go-to company the whole way!

 Thank you for your awesome products


----------



## TwisT (Jun 21, 2012)

Looking better, consider some diet changes aswell


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 21, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Looking better, consider some diet changes aswell


Absolutley! I've made a complete *Lifestyle* change. You will never get cut up or build muscle sitting your ass on the couch, eating doritos, and playing x-box. Peptides are a mere stepping stone in the rode towards your success..


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm wondering if this is a good cycle to use as a lean bulk or should I use something different?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 28, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I'm wondering if this is a good cycle to use as a lean bulk or should I use something different?


As long as you dont have a problem eating, this could be use as a Great Lean Bulk stack. 
 If you find yourself needing to eat more often, Ghrp-6 would be my replacement for the Ipam.
If you follow my PCT log, we should be able to tell exactly what these peptides do, without the use of AAS.
 Check it out:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...-cjc-mod-grf-ipam-lr3-mgf-exemestane-log.html


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2012)

without the use of AAS doesnt concern me. I'm always on, either in a blast or cruise. I just want to bulk and see what these two do. Why do you recommend the other, as I LOOOOVE to eat.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 28, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> without the use of AAS doesnt concern me. I'm always on, either in a blast or cruise. I just want to bulk and see what these two do. Why do you recommend the other, as I LOOOOVE to eat.


GHRP-6, GHRP-2 and Ipamorelin are all very similar in their modes of action, they work to increase Growth Hormone (GH) levels in the human body by increasing secretion of the hormone Ghrelin. On a milligram for milligram basis they are all fairly equal in their ability to increase GH levels in the human body, with GHRP-2 being slightly more efficient.
The major differences between the 3 GHRP peptides lays in their side effects. GHRP-6 causes a significant increase in hunger for many, therefore making it good for people looking to "bulk" but no so good for those trying to lose fat. GHRP-2 is often preferred for people dieting as it does not stimulate hunger, however it does raise cortisol (a stress hormone), prolactin (a hormone which can diminish sex drive) and aldosterone (a hormone which promotes water retention) more than GHRP-6 and Ipamorelin. Ipamorelin is similar to GHRP-6 in that it causes an increase in hunger (but it's not as dramatic as GHRP-6). However, since it does not raise cortisol, prolactin or aldosterone at recommended dosages it is a preferred choice for those who are sensitive to these hormones.
( information gathered via internet )


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2012)

I am susceptible to prolactin gyno, and when using tren, I'll side it with caber. Kills the gyno completely with the help of anastrozole, and makes for some great sex. 

If I were to do the ghrp-6, which should I side it with and how to dose it-should it be injected right after the body part worked and before bed subcutaneously? (I'm on a four day 531 Boring But Big template), and I do a TKD for bulking.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 28, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I am susceptible to prolactin gyno, and when using tren, I'll side it with caber. Kills the gyno completely with the help of anastrozole, and makes for some great sex.
> 
> If I were to do the ghrp-6, which should I side it with and how to dose it-should it be injected right after the body part worked and before bed subcutaneously? (I'm on a four day 531 Boring But Big template), and I do a TKD for bulking.


I'd run it like this:
AM, Post workout, Pre Bed - Sub Q
 100mcg Cjc1295 w/o Dac ( Mod Grf 1-29 ) + 100-200mcg Ghrp6


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2012)

No problem there, but how does that equate to ordering? I cant get my head around the way it's mixed with the bac water, nor do I get how much needs to be on the tick marks.




crackrbaby said:


> I'd run it like this:
> AM, Post workout, Pre Bed - Sub Q
> 100mcg Cjc1295 w/o Dac ( Mod Grf 1-29 ) + 100-200mcg Ghrp6


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 28, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> No problem there, but how does that equate to ordering? I cant get my head around the way it's mixed with the bac water, nor do I get how much needs to be on the tick marks.




GHRP-6 or GHRP-2 5mg Vial.

Dose per injection: 200mcg
Injections per vial: 25 x 200mcg dosages
Amount to Inject: If you have used 1ml of water for mixing then a 200mcg dosage = 0.04ml (or 4 units/ticks on a 1 cc/ml Insulin Syringe). If you have used 2ml of water for mixing then 200mcg = 0.08ml (or 8 units/ticks) and if you have used 3ml of water for mixing, then 200mcg = 0.12ml (or 12 units/ticks).


Modified GRF 1-29 2mg vial.

Dose per injection: 100mcg
Injections per vial: 20 x 100mcg dosages
Amount to Inject: If you have used 1ml of water for mixing then a 100mcg dosage = 0.05ml (or 5 units/ticks on a 1 cc/ml Insulin Syringe). If you have used 2ml of water for mixing then 100mcg = 0.10ml (or 10 units/ticks) and if you have used 3ml of water for mixing, then 100mcg = 0.15ml (or 15 units/ticks).


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2012)

S I only need a vial of each


I fucking hate math lol


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 28, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> S I only need a vial of each, but I've also heard that you need acetic acid to mix with the ghrp?
> 
> I fucking hate math lol


I hear ya bro! ... If you ran it exactly as layed out above. You would use about 1 cjc and 1 ghrp6 about every 20 days. I would reccommend you run it as long as you can. The longer the better, peptides are not fast acting, but gains are permanent!...
 Bac water is just fine for both.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2012)

And they're having two for one that ends soon. Getting on it! Thanks for the help.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 28, 2012)

Anytime brother! 
 Keep us updated with your progress!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll keep a log, no problem.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2012)

Just ordered and took advantage of the buy one get one free deal


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2012)

So many conflicting views on when to take for bulking. I would like some recommendations if possible. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fl00ridabuff (Jun 29, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> So many conflicting views on when to take for bulking. I would like some recommendations if possible.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2




Per datbtrue
"Administration should ideally be done on either an empty stomach or with only protein in the stomach. Fats &amp; carbs blunt GH release. So administer the peptides and wait about 20 minutes (no more then 30 but no less then 15 minutes) to eat. AT that point the GH pulse has about hit the peak and you can eat what you want."


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2012)

I saw that post elsewhere. 
So does that mean after the period of time of administering the injection, I can have carbs after? What about post workout?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 2, 2012)

This is what I do ..
AM-Wake up , _*PIN*_, take shower _*Eat *_
Pre workout meal, workout, _*PIN*_ post workout, wait 20 Minutes then _*Eat*_
PM-_*PIN*_ before bed..


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2012)

That's what I was going to use. 

But I'm a bit confused about the carbs-when am I able to take them? After the injection/15-30 minute time lapse?


----------



## njc (Jul 2, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> That's what I was going to use.
> 
> But I'm a bit confused about the carbs-when am I able to take them? After the injection/15-30 minute time lapse?



15-30 works...and best to go AT LEAST 90 minutes without carbs or fats before dosing.

Carbs and fats will hinder, not inhibit, pulsation.  Fats to a greater degree than carbs.  Protein has no effect.

And you may go above 3 doses per day.  Ive done up to 6.  7 would be unecassary, and would have no further effect on satellite cell differentiation or systemic and local IGF-1 levels.

If you go up to 6 doses per day, you can do less than half saturation doses, if you got clinical grade stuff.  98 percent of peptides on the market are less than as pure as they should be.  Thats why people report loving 300mcg doses...........because its probably taking them that much to get what 100mcg's would give them with clinical grade.

Going up to 6 doses however is not without its risks.  The indefinite rise in systemic IGF-1 levels associated with it can cause the same types of side effects as high dosage rHGH can.

So I toggle. 1X per day for 2 weeks, 4Xper day for 2 weeks, and then 6X per day for two weeks...repeat.

One dose per day is all that is needed for anti-aging purposes.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input on carbs. It's pretty easy now. 
I'm going to stick with 3x a day. I dont have much time to pin that often. 

Thoughts on IM injecting vs. Subcutaneous injecting?


----------



## njc (Jul 3, 2012)

With GHRP/GHRH combo it makes no difference going IM vs Sub-Q.  There is a difference in absorption that can be measured in seconds, that is all.  The overall effect is exactly the same.


----------



## njc (Jul 3, 2012)

And remember that fats are more inhibitory than carbs when it comes to pulsation.  It really only takes a couple of grams to do it too.

Everybody seems to focus so much on carbs.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL I'm not giving up my carbs....fuhhhhck that! I just want to know what to eat before I start...usually I'll start with 6 egg, but switching to egg whites in the morning is no big deal, so I guess I'm sticking with that until I'm ready to slam down the carbs (after the injection).


----------



## njc (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds good!  Btw...you probably dont need to go all the way to 30 minutes.  I think 20 minutes provides the perfect balance between not inhibiting the pulse too much and making sure that you get your nutrients in so that you have all the available raw materials for your pulse to use to build muscles.  Same goes for all of your doses though, not just PWO.  At least if your only goal is anablism, which it seems to be.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2012)

With the increase in calories, will the peps actually circumvent fat gain from happening?


----------



## njc (Jul 3, 2012)

Probably not.  GHRP/GHRH combo causes a spike in GH levels, which causes fatty acids to be liberated into the bloodsteam where they must be used as fuel.  This can really only be sucessfully achieved with a caloric defeciet.

A great way to burn fat is doing fasted cardio with peps.  Wake up, dose, wait 1 hour, cardio, wait another hour or two, and then eat.

I do that once or twice per week even when bulking...it helps to keep fat off. Plus I believe that the "mini-fast" primes the system for more mass gains.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2012)

I may try that.  

I'm confused to how much bac water to use with 1-29. If I add 2cc of water to my vial how much does that make perfect dose? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fl00ridabuff (Jul 5, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I may try that.
> 
> I'm confused to how much bac water to use with 1-29. If I add 2cc of water to my vial how much does that make perfect dose?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2



Peptide Dosage Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides


----------



## njc (Jul 5, 2012)

2cc=200iu's

2mg's=2000mcg's

2000mcg's/200iu's=10mcg's per iu

So if you wanted 100mcg's you would draw to the 10 mark


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2012)

So I'd need 2cc/ml of water in the dry vial to be reconstituted,  correct? 



njc said:


> 2cc=200iu's
> 
> 2mg's=2000mcg's
> 
> ...





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njc (Jul 5, 2012)

You can put in as much as youd like really, it just depends on how you want your doses to measure out on your syringe.

The example I used involved using 2cc's of water for the whole 2mg vial.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2012)

That's what I'm going to use.  
Thanks 


njc said:


> You can put in as much as youd like really, it just depends on how you want your doses to measure out on your syringe.
> 
> The example I used involved using 2cc's of water for the whole 2mg vial.





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2012)

And as you stated the above 2cc would still go to 10 on the slin pin? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njc (Jul 5, 2012)

1cc slin pins usually measure by 100iu's.  The entire insulin pin equals 1cc.  So on a 1cc insulin pin their are 100 markers, each denoting 1 iu.  So 100iu's in each 1cc slin pin.

If you throw in 2cc's then that is 200iu's worth.

So you have 200iu's of total solution with 2000mcg's of grf-1 in it.  This has to mean that 2000mcgs/200iu means that for each iu on your slin pin after you draw you will have 10mcg's.  So if you draw 10iu's out, you will have 100mcg's of grf-1 in your syringe.

If you were to use 3cc's to reconstitute then you would have 300ius, meaning that for each iu 2000/300 you would have 6.6 mcg' for each iu that you draw out and so on and so forth


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2012)

Fucking head hurts from all these numbers lol

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njc (Jul 5, 2012)

Dont make it too hard

Just remember 2000mcgs of powder in each, that never changes.  So you take that number and divide it by however many iu's you use to reconstitute, and thats how many mcgs you will have per iu


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 7, 2012)

njc said:


> Dont make it too hard
> 
> Just remember 2000mcgs of powder in each, that never changes.  So you take that number and divide it by however many iu's you use to reconstitute, and thats how many mcgs you will have per iu


 ^^^ What he said.


----------



## njc (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry about the thread hijack cracker lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2012)

njc said:


> Sorry about the thread hijack cracker lol



Same here. I just figured there's a lot of confusion on the boards. 

Onward.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 7, 2012)

njc said:


> Sorry about the thread hijack cracker lol


If someone is reading my log, more than likely they have questions about peptides. The more information contained in a single thread, the better. Peps can be very confusing at first!


----------



## TwisT (Jul 12, 2012)

Great log


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 15, 2012)

New PCT log here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...-cjc-mod-grf-ipam-lr3-mgf-exemestane-log.html


----------



## TwisT (Jul 16, 2012)

Keep up the good log


----------



## crackrbaby (Jan 4, 2013)

*IPAM &amp; CJC1295 Mini Log  ( Purchase Peptides Products )*

Getting ready to run this same stack ! Can't go wrong here!


----------



## Luis Alberto (Jan 12, 2013)

*Info needed*

Hi all!
I'm new in the forum.
I was searching the other day for some online Melanotan II and I found that Ipamorelin, GHRP-6 and etc...
sounds Like Chinese to me! 
Can someone tell me about how it improves regarding building muscular mass and maybe fat burning.
I'm not a beginner, if you take a little bit of your time to read my profile.
I work out since 30 years and I used a very very small amount of steroids. I did in 30 years maybe 8-10 cycles of 6-8 weeks MAX!
I'm just curious about these peptides and wanna know how they can help me.
Thanks!


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 15, 2013)

All the information you need can be found here.
All About Peptides | Resource Guide for Peptides


----------



## Luis Alberto (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi there!
I need your help..
I just discovered peptides the other day surfing on Internet.
What would you advise to start a cycle on peptides?
I'm 46 y.o I workout since 30 years. I'm already 234lbs body weight for 5'11" tall. 
I'm looking for mass gain et maybe some fat loses. I have to tell you that I'm very slow metabolism, so I get fat very easily!
any advise will be very welcome!
Thanks!


----------



## crackrbaby (Jan 16, 2013)

Heres a C&P I found that may help you

Peptide Combinations Guide

Growth Hormone (GH) and IGF-1 are naturally occurring hormones in the human body responsible for many enviable aesthetic traits such as muscle mass, leanness and a firm/even skin tone. As people age, levels of growth hormone rapidly decline and this is one of the main reasons humans put on weight, lose muscle mass and develop sagging/uneven skin. It's no surprise then that synthetic Human Growth Hormone is a sought after product for anti-aging by persons looking to remain youthful, bodybuilders looking to put on muscle mass and people in general who are looking to "tone up" or lose stubborn belly fat. 

It is important to note that the products mentioned on this website are not the actual synthetic HGH (although HGH Frag 176-191 is the part of the "real" HGH which contributes to fat loss only). But in many respects these peptide analogues are far superior to the HGH 191aa drug for 3 reasons: 


Actual HGH is very difficult or impossible to obtain in most countries and is one of the most faked/counterfeit drugs sold online. 

If HGH can be obtained legally from a physician for anti-aging it's extremely expensive, with 10iu (units) costing as much as $200USD. As a comparison, the 10iu equivalent of GH releasing peptides (approximately half of one vial) sells online for approximately $20USD, a full 90% cheaper than actual HGH for the same, if not better, positive effects on the body.

Since actual HGH shuts down the body's natural pituitary gland, when you stop injecting it, your body's own ability to produce Growth Hormone is hindered and you will suffer a rebound of negative side effects such as fat gain, muscle loss and loss of skin tone/elasticity. This means you may end up doing yourself more harm than good. Since GH releasing peptides only stimulate your body's own natural production, there is no rebound negative effects if you stop usage.

The following guide indicates the best way to combine different peptides depending on your experience level of diet/training and also your goal:

Fat Loss
Muscle Building
Anti-Aging


As a general introduction, you should understand the different classes of peptides as this largely determines their combinations:

*Growth Hormone Releasing Hormones (GHRH):* include Modified GRF 1-29 and CJC-1295 DAC, are peptides which stimulate the pituitary gland to release stores of the body's natural Growth Hormone (GH).

*Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides (GHRP):* include Ipamorelin, GHRP-2 and GHRP-6, peptides which stimulate the release of a hormone called "Ghrelin" in the stomach, which then in turn causes GH to be released. GHRP's cause a much more significant release of GH than do GHRH, meaning that mg for mg, a peptide like GHRP-6 is three times more potent than Modified GRF 1-29. However, when taken together, they become approximately ten times more potent than either one alone.
*IGF-1 Peptides:* include IGF-1 LR3 and IGF-1e (also known as MGF or Mechano Growth Factor). IGF-1 is responsible for many of the positive effects of GH on fat loss and muscle building therefore they offer a good addition, especially if your goal is to build muscle, as they are both responsible for creating new muscle cells which can hypertrophy (get bigger) through weight training.
*HGH Fragment 176-191:* is a peptide which does not stimulate the release of GH but is instead a piece (or "fragment") of the full synthetic 191aa HGH molecule. More importantly, it is the fragment of GH which is responsible for fat loss, meaning it gives all of the fat loss benefits without any side effects.

As a general rule, regardless of your goal, if you are just looking to take one product, with the least amount of fuss and injections as possible, then it should be CJC-1295 DAC at 2mg (1 vial) per week. Due to its long half-life it causes your overall level of GH (Growth Hormone) to rise, and you will therefore see some improvements in things which go along with having higher levels of GH and IGF-1 such as improved body shape, sleep, skin and general wellbeing (although it can make you tired for the first 1-2 weeks while the body adjusts). Your dosage can be taken as just one injection per week (note that you may notice a head rush/flushing for 15-20 minutes after your injection due to the release of GABA in the body, a sign the product is working).
For information about more intricate and advanced usage of GH peptides please read on.


*Fat Loss*
The most potent weight loss peptide is HGH Fragment 176-191 which is the part of the Growth Hormone molecule responsible for fat burning. In HGH Frag Studies, it has been proven to reduce body fat, particularly in the abdominal area. The second most potent fat loss peptide is CJC-1295 DAC since it causes the overall GH level to rise in the body (the opposite of what happens naturally as a person gets older, which is why people tend to put on weight as they age). If your only goal is fat loss, it's often best to avoid the use of GHRP products (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) since they can stimulate hunger and/or raise cortisol, both of which can be counterproductive to fat burning.
*Diet Considerations*


For GH to exhibit its fat burning effects, insulin must NOT be present. Insulin release in the body is caused mainly by consuming carbohydrates, although all types of macronutrients (carbs, fat and protein) still cause the release of insulin to some extent. Since HGH Frag works by causing the body to break down and release stored fat for use as energy, if you have recently consumed calories (food or beverage) your body will just use that for energy instead and little extra fat will be burnt. If however there is no food present for the body to use as energy, it will use the stored fat which the HGH Frag has caused to be released and you will notice reductions in body fat over the ensuing weeks.

Due to CJC-1295 DAC's long half-life the timing of meals is not important and this is what makes it an appealing addition to HGH Frag 176-191 to accelerate fat loss. To get the most out of your peptide usage for fat loss, the following guidelines should be followed:



Avoid eating/drinking anything with calories for three (3) hours either side of your injection.
Try to make all your meals throughout the day high protein, low fat and low carbohydrates (eg. meat/fish with vegetables/salad).
Have as few meals as possible during the day as periods of fasting have been shown in many studies to improve fat loss and also longevity (i.e. eating less will make you live longer).
*Sample Peptide Cycles*


Beginners 




HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day.


Advanced 




HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day + CJC-1295 DAC at 300mcg per day or;
HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day + Modified GRF 1-29 at 100-300mcg per day (split into dosages of 100mcg)
*Example Injection Routines*


Example 1 - Night Time Injection (recommended)


Ensure you do not eat or drink anything containing calories within three (3) hours of going to bed (with the exception of water, diet sodas, coffee/tea with artificial sweeteners).
Take your HGH Frag 176-191 injection just before getting into bed and your body will therefore be burning stored fat for the duration of your sleep.
If possible, do some cardio first thing in the morning and wait as long as possible before having breakfast to allow the fat burning to continue throughout the morning/day.


Example 2 - Morning Injection


Wake up and inject your HGH Frag 176-191 (250mcg to 500mcg is a good dosage depending on your budget).
Wait as long as possible before having your first meal (the longer you wait the more fat you will burn).
When you do eat, try to make the meal high protein, low fat and low carbohydrate (example meat and salad/vegetables).
If possible, try to do some cardio in the hours after your injection to increase the fat burning effect.
*Note:* If you are a person concerned about loss of muscle mass, you can consume a small amount of protein every 2-3 hours (amino acid tablets such as EAA and BCAA are good for this purpose and can be purchased from any health food shop or ordered online). However there is little reason to be concerned about muscle loss because when fat is available for energy, such as following HGH Frag 176-191 injections, protein and therefore muscle mass are spared.


*Adding CJC-1295 DAC*
You can add CJC-1295 DAC at 2mg once per week (or 300mcg each day along with your HGH Frag 176-191 injections - they can be mixed in the same syringe without any issues). You should take a break from CJC-1295 DAC every few months to give your pituitary gland a rest at which time you can continue to use HGH Frag 176-191 on its own, or you can substitute the CJC-1295 DAC with the short acting Modified GRF 1-29 at 100-300mcg per day (split into injections of 100mcg).


*Muscle Building*
Growth Hormone (GH) exhibits its muscle building effects mainly after its conversion to IGF-1 (Insulin-Like-Growth Factor). This makes IGF-1 an ideal choice of peptides for muscle building, especially since the IGF-1 LR3 version has an extended half-life which allows it to remain active in the muscles for many hours to complete its muscle building stimulatory effects. Likewise, if injected after a workout, the IGF-1 variant Mechano Growth Factor (also known as MGF or IGF-1e) is known to multiply muscle cells and contribute to muscle development. Furthermore, since IGF-1 is a by-product of GH, any peptide which increases levels of GH in the body such as a GHRP product or CJC-1295 product will obviously lead to increased lean muscle mass.


*Diet Considerations*
For Growth Hormone (GH) to perform its anabolic (muscle building) affects it requires the presence of the body's most anabolic hormone: insulin. This is in contrast to GH related fat loss which requires insulin to be absent. However, since GHRP and fast-acting GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) products (i.e. Modified GRF 1-29) still need time to stimulate the body to release GH from the pituitary gland, the insulin spike must come after the injection and not before, otherwise the GH release will be blunted.

The only exception to this is of course CJC-1295 DAC since it's long-half life and continual release of GH means it is not affected by food timing.
To get the most out of your peptide usage for muscle building, the following guidelines should be followed:



If injecting just a GHRP or GHRH product on their own, avoid eating/drinking anything high in fat for 3 hours before your injection and anything high in carbohydrates for 2 hours before (i.e. always do your injection on an empty stomach), otherwise the amount of GH release they cause may be significantly blunted leading to poor results.
If injecting both a GHRP and GHRH together (e.g. 100mcg of both GHRP-6 and Modified GRF 1-29) studies have proven that their ability to release GH returns to full-strength as little as 1 hour (60 minutes) post-meal. This gives users greater flexibility with their meal timings, especially since consuming sufficient calories is so critical to building muscle.
Whether injecting GH peptides alone or along with others, always wait at least 20 minutes after your injection before consuming anything. Once at least 20 minutes has passed, consume a food/beverage high in protein and/or carbohydrates to stimulate an insulin spike (if you inject in the morning and around your workout, this meal/shake should be high protein and high carbohydrates, if you inject at night this consumption should be protein only as protein is sufficient enough to spike insulin, but without the negative impact on fat gain which carbohydrates can contribute to).
*Sample Peptide Cycles*


Beginners 




CJC-1295 DAC at 2mg per week or;
GHRP Product (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) at 200mcg once per day.


Intermediate




GHRP Product at 200mcg + Mod. GRF 1-29 at 100mcg (2 times per day) or;
GHRP Product at 200mcg + CJC-1295 DAC at 100mcg per day (2 times per day).


Advanced 




GHRP Product at 200mcg + CJC-1295 DAC at 100mcg (2 times per day) + IGF-1 at 50mcg after workouts or;
GHRP Product at 200mcg + Mod. GRF 1-29 at 100mcg (2 times per day) + PEG-MGF at 200mcg after workouts.
*Example Injection Routines*


Beginners 


*CJC-1295 DAC*


2mg taken once per week, at any time of day.


*GHRP + GHRH* (once per day)


Inject your dosage (ensuring you have not consumed any food/beverages for at least 1 hour before, an optimal time would be first thing in the morning).
Ingest a protein only or protein and carbohydrate meal afterward to create an insulin spike.
Do weight training in the hours afterwards.


Intermediate 


*GHRP + GHRH* (twice per day)


Inject your GHRP + GHRH peptides together in the same syringe (ensuring you have not consumed any food/beverages for at least 1 hour before, an optimal time would be first thing in the morning).
Ingest a protein only or protein and carbohydrate meal afterward to create an insulin spike.
Do weight training in the hours afterwards.
at least 1 hour after your dinner (or last meal of the day), take your second GHRP + GHRH injection.
If you are trying to control your body fat then have a protein only meal 20-30 minutes afterwards, otherwise a protein/carbohydrate meal will create a better insulin spike.


Advanced 


*GHRP + GHRH + IGF-1*
Follow the same routine as shown above for "intermediate" persons. However, as soon as possible after your weight training you should also inject 200mcg of PEG-MGF (IGF-1e) and/or 50mcg of IGF-1 LR3 preferably into a muscle (although due to the long half-life of both products, sub-q injections are also acceptable). If injecting intramuscularly, you should make sure that the muscle you are injecting into is not covered by a thick layer of fat. Usually due to the length of insulin syringe needles, injections are therefore limited to the biceps for most persons.

While GHRP + GHRH can be injected each day with great benefit, even if you don't do weight training on that day. On the other hand, IGF-1 LR3 and MGF injections should be reserved for post-workout only.


*Anti-Aging*
For the Anti-Aging crowd, we recommend choosing only 1 peptide, rather than a combination. The reason for this is that as you get older your GH levels decline rapidly and therefore you will benefit from any kind of GH increase meaning there is no need to overdo things with multiple peptides. If you wish to use more than one peptide, we recommend cycling a GHRP product (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) every 3-6 months with CJC-1295 DAC for two reasons.

The first reason is that CJC-1295 DAC is a GHRH (growth hormone releasing hormone) acting directly at the pituitary, while GHRP products indirectly stimulate GH by causing the release of Ghrelin. Rotating the products would therefore ensure one method of GH stimulation does not get "worn out" from repeated exposure to the peptides. The second reason is that even though CJC-1295 DAC has been proven safe in much higher dosages than we recommend, since it causes a continual GH release (GH bleed) no one can be certain how continual use would affect the pituitary in the long-term, so it's a case of being "better safe than sorry" and never using it for longer than 6 months at a time without a break.


*Diet Considerations*


For CJC-1295 DAC there are no particular diet restrictions that need to be followed due to its long half-life. For GHRP products the following should be observed as insulin and fatty acids can blunt the release of GH in the body and therefore make your injections less effective:


Avoid eating/drinking anything high in fat for 3 hours before your injection and anything high in carbohydrates for 1-2 hours (always do your injection on an empty stomach).
Wait at least 20 minutes after your injection before eating/drinking anything with calories.


*Injection Amounts*




CJC-1295 DAC taken at 2000mcg (2mg) once per week or;
GHRP Product (GHRP-2, GHRP-6 or Ipamorelin) taken at 200mcg per day.


*Example Injection Routines*


*CJC-1295 DAC*


2mg taken once per week, at any time of day.


*GHRP-2, GHRP-6 or Ipamorelin*


Example 1 - Night Time Injection (recommended to reduce possible tiredness during day).


Ensure you have an empty stomach (i.e. 2-3 hours since your last meal).
Inject your GHRP peptide and go straight to bed.


Example 2 - Morning injection


Take your injection of the GHRP product first thing in the morning at 100mcg.
Wait at least 20 minutes before having breakfast or any beverages (including coffee/tea).


----------



## Luis Alberto (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi there!
as you already have experience with peptides, I need some advise.
What would you recomend as basic "cycle" to give it a chance?
I'm a bodybuilder with 30 years of experience. I didn't use steroids that much and when I used them it was prety much basic, few Deca or Primo...
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Luis Alberto (Jan 17, 2013)

Is it useless to run some steroids like Deca 100mg every 2 weeks?


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 26, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 26, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> trying to get a mark on the sister-in-law


I dream about my wifes sister all the time, I have a secret crush on her


----------



## fsoe (Mar 26, 2013)

fsoe said:


> I dream about my wifes sister all the time, I have a secret crush on her



3 years ago I was so close to screwing up when she was 18 and I was 32 - we were at the beach and it got to a point where I had to get in car and go home - BUT I have smelled her wet panties when she changed at our house one time


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 27, 2013)

fsoe said:


> 3 years ago I was so close to screwing up when she was 18 and I was 32 - we were at the beach and it got to a point where I had to get in car and go home - BUT I have smelled her wet panties when she changed at our house one time


Hahhaha!. I feel you man! About 9 years ago, I was 20 she was 18. We were watching a movie at her fathers house, my girlfriend (at the time, now my wife) was laying on the floor, Im on the couch sittin up covered with a blanket, and her dads on the recliner next to me passed out. My wife's sister walks in and lays down on the couch I am sitting on, she puts her head in my lap and proceeds to watch the movie. Next thing I know, hands are under the blanket and shes starting to mess around a bit. I'm literally going fucking crazy. I HAD to get up and leave. Told the Girlfriend ( wife ) that I wasnt feeling well and had to go. 
 Ever since then, there's been a tension between us that we have yet been able to settle.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 27, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> Hahhaha!. I feel you man! About 9 years ago, I was 20 she was 18. We were watching a movie at her fathers house, my girlfriend (at the time, now my wife) was laying on the floor, Im on the couch sittin up covered with a blanket, and her dads on the recliner next to me passed out. My wife's sister walks in and lays down on the couch I am sitting on, she puts her head in my lap and proceeds to watch the movie. Next thing I know, hands are under the blanket and shes starting to mess around a bit. I'm literally going fucking crazy. I HAD to get up and leave. Told the Girlfriend ( wife ) that I wasnt feeling well and had to go.
> Ever since then, there's been a tension between us that we have yet been able to settle.



Know exactly what you are say n - My wifes sister is 23 now and I am 36 and I have helped her get in the best shape of her life recently after she had her first baby - We were wking out together last year abt 2 x a week but my wife asked us to stop - She is 5'5 / 133lbs , tan as hell and on 25mg of var ed now and she is lethal - She has already txt me abt 10 x today - We both have a common passion --- Fitness and Nutrition and we get along so well because of it //// NOTHING has ever happened, NEVER but MAN do I get lost sometimes in thoughts about her pussy - 

ok ... i back , she just sent me another txt - man 

the crazy thing is she look just like my wife at 23 ... they both are so similar .. skin, hair, size .. but my sister in laws passion abt BB and nutrition just draw us together --


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm at it again! Ready set GROW!


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 11, 2013)

Still making changes for the best! Thank you PP!!!



crackrbaby said:


> Embarrassing, but here they are. Start to finish.


----------



## Youjune (Sep 1, 2014)

I am sorry posting on the somewhat old thread. That looks just sick, respect and congratulations!! Wanted to ask you, the time span between the first picture and the last one from the previous post is 14 weeks correct? Or the first pic is prior your first AAS cycle ever? Thank you


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 1, 2014)

crackrbaby said:


> *2 Days into Research:*
> Everythings smooth sailing!
> Upon first dose I got the same slight flush feeling in my face that I did when I used MTII. It lasted only a couple minutes and was gone.
> 
> ...


Are you running cjc w/dac or w/out,i am currently running w/out dac but have not run my ipam or my new cjc w dac yet,instead i have been running igf-1 des preworkout w/ghrp2 and ghrp6 post with igf-1 lr3 3 times weekly. So my question is do you feel the flush from dac or no dac,and 300 mcg daily of each seems like you are past your saturation point,but if its working still in 4 weeks,i may give it a try.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 1, 2014)

crackrbaby said:


> *2 Days into Research:*
> Everythings smooth sailing!
> Upon first dose I got the same slight flush feeling in my face that I did when I used MTII. It lasted only a couple minutes and was gone.
> 
> ...


What size slin pins did you hit the BI's with,i have both 27 and 29 gauge 1/2 long to try,my wimpy 31 gauge 5/16 bend and are useless for IM injections,ok subq though.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 1, 2014)

crackrbaby said:


> I also found some More Great read-
> 
> Dat's - CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 (Basic Guides) - Professional Muscle
> If you scroll down to the second post in the link above, you will find an index to a LOT of info!
> ...


Thanks for the great artical from the russian,well now i understand a little more about the other form of igf-1,once my des and lr3 are used up,i will try the MGF igf-1.


----------

